# 2001 Epiphone LP specs



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

I recently picked up this Epiphone Les Paul Limited Edition, Blue Sparkle Flake top. I am wondering about the specs of this particular model, and I have not been able to find much online so far. In fact, I have not seen many of these online at all.

Based on the serial # I know it was made in April 2001 at Unsung, Korea. I am guessing it's mahogany neck, body, perhaps a maple cap? Rosewood fretboard? Not sure what pickups are in it? Looks like Kluson tuners, but they have the E on the back instead of the kulson name.

I am guessing this info on the wiki site is probably accurate for my model - however the dates claim 1995-2000 ...and again, mine is a 2001. And under the "colors" section, it only mentions purple, gold, and green.
http://epiphonewiki.com/index.php/Les_Paul_Standard#Les_Paul_Standard_Sparkle_Flake

Does anyone know of an online source for these details? ...or have personal knowledge about this particular model?


Thanks!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I can't help you with the specs but the guys over at mylespaul.com or at EpiphoneTalk might be able to steer you in the right direction


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

From what I have been able to gather, the reason your epiphone is "special" is just the fancy sparkle blue paint job. I would say your guitar follows the same specs as the 2000 model, but special paint. Other than that, most people agree that the Epi's from Unsung are great quality and far superior to the Made in China stuff


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

I also don't know the specs, but that's a mahogany body and neck, you can tell by the grain. I'd also suspect there is no maple cap; I don't think Epiphone would put a maple cap on a guitar with a solid top colour.

And to end off with a funny little anecdote: I used to own an Epiphone with that "limited edition custom shop" decal on the back of the headstock and one day I got curious and emailed Epiphone to see if they had any idea of how many limited edition models of my guitar were produced. The answer kind of amazed me. Basically the guy in the email said they simply produce the guitars until they run out of the parts or the production run gets shut down. He went further to say that they actually don't even keep track of how many go out the door, meaning that with these limited edition guitars, there might've been only 100 produced or there could've been 100,000. They never bothered to keep track!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

It is definitely an Epiphone Standard les paul with a nice paint job. It came in 5 sparkle colors and some translucent colors like black and red The translucents have really nice flame tops. There is even a nuclear extreme blue





This Limited Edition Les Paul Standard puts the king of solidbody electric guitars in a gorgeous sparkle flake finish and delivers all the signature sound at a fraction of the cost. The mahogany body provides superb resonance, while the Alnico Classic humbucker pickups deliver loads of warmth. The set mahogany neck with a SlimTaper profile and rosewood fretboard gives this guitar the familiar feel and fast action that Les Paul players love. Neck and body binding and trapezoid fingerboard inlays finish off the classic Les Paul guitar look seen on stages the world over for decades. The LockTone Tune-O-Matic bridge and stopbar tailpiece add more sustain and make string changing easier.

*Features*

Les Paul body style
Mahogany body
Mahogany neck
Set neck joint
24-3/4" scale
Rosewood fingerboard
12" fingerboard radius
SlimTaper neck profile
22 frets
1-11/16" nut width
Trapezoid inlays
Alnico Classic Plus humbucker pickups (neck and bridge position)
2 volume, 2 tone controls, 3-way toggle pickup selector switch
Nickel hardware
Grover tuners
LockTone bridge and stopbar tailpiece
Polyurethene finish


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

@knight_yyz ...excellent, thanks! Where did you find that write-up?

Yeah, I'm not putting much stock in the "Limited Edition" moniker. I just think the sparkle is retro-cool, and the fact that it was made in Korea intreagued me. It's in excellent condition for a 15 year old. I've read that these humbuckers can be muddy. Not really sure what that sounds like... but the tone seems pretty good so far.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Sorry I goofed, those are the spec for the 2011 version of your guitar. 

For your specs go to epiphonewiki.com. Use the search function and find "limited."



These dates don't match your production date but wiki must be wrong

Les Paul Standard Sparkle Flake
1995-2000
2011 - Limited run
*Body:*

Mahogany body
Maple cap
*Neck:*

Set mahogany neck with SlimTaper profile
Rosewood fingerboard with trapezoid inlays
22 frets
24.75" scale
1.68" nut width
*Binding:*

Single-ply body & neck
*Electronics:*

Alnico Classic Plus Humbucker pickups
2 Vol. 2 Tone controls
3-way selector switch
*Hardware:*

Nickel hardware
LockTone Tune-O-Matic bridge with stopbar tailpiece
Grover tuners
Amber bell knobs (1995-2000)
Black speed knobs (2011)
Elevated pickguard (1995-2000)
No pickguard (2011)
*Finish:*

Sparkle Flake Top only (1995-2000)
Sparkle Flake Top & Back (2011)
*Colors:*

Blue Flake (BF)
Silver Flake (SF)
Red Flake (RF)
Purple Flake (PF) 1995-2000
Gold Flake (GF) 1995-2000
Green Flake (??) 1995-2000


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

Yep, those are the specs from the link in my original post.


----------



## calebgk (Oct 17, 2020)

Gimper, I found this post Googling a used axe I just picked up at L&M. Well, I bought this exact guitar. Same serial. 😀 I like it so far, but might change the tuners. When did you part with it?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

calebgk said:


> Gimper, I found this post Googling a used axe I just picked up at L&M. Well, I bought this exact guitar. Same serial. 😀 I like it so far, but might change the tuners. When did you part with it?


Doubt he's coming back.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Budda said:


> Doubt he's coming back.


Was on yesterday?


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

Awesome! It was a cool guitar but I sold it to make room for something new, back in June 2019.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

BlueRocker said:


> Was on yesterday?
> 
> View attachment 332302


Ah, didnt come up on mobile.


----------

